# S-AFC ii installation and configuration???



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

i need help with the S-AFC II installation in my 200sx se-r, do u have any idea, wiring diagrams and AFC configuration?


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

manzel said:


> i need help with the S-AFC II installation in my 200sx se-r, do u have any idea, wiring diagrams and AFC configuration?


i hope this helps go here :thumbup: 

this worked for me and it didnt take very long to install everything. the most confusing thing is just going through all of the wires, but its not that bad


----------



## manzel (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks!!! thats great, now i just want tu set it for my car.... i dont know how but i could try to play with that...do u know if i could set it without a dyno??? and do u know how many whp and Hp give me?...




dirtking_4 said:


> i hope this helps go here :thumbup:
> 
> this worked for me and it didnt take very long to install everything. the most confusing thing is just going through all of the wires, but its not that bad


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you have a wideband O2 sensor?


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

you are going to have to get a wideband o2 air fuel gauge before you can make any changes, or find somebody that can do it for you. you can still uses the safc in the car without making any changes to the air fuel ratio. thats what im currentley doing sence i havent started to turbo my car yet, but i just installed the safc.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no, not an air fuel gauge, a WIDEBAND ONLY...

an air fuel gauge taps into the OEM o2 sensor, and is TOTALLY in-accurate for tuning purposes


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

Chuck said:


> no, not an air fuel gauge, a WIDEBAND ONLY...
> 
> an air fuel gauge taps into the OEM o2 sensor, and is TOTALLY in-accurate for tuning purposes



yes i know this, but the wideband is used for measuring the air fuel ratio thats all i was trying to say. :cheers:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
You will waste the piggybacks capabilities...
You need a dyno and a wide band O2 sensor
An experienced operator can guide you to get some hidden hps in a couple hours dyno time
Better to pay for it once than waste fuel and/or risk an engine failure
Peace


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
According to this link
http://www.theautochannel.com/vehicles/new/reviews/wk9523.html
This is off topic
We are in forced induction 
Peace


----------

